# snowboard backpack



## photohunts (Apr 9, 2010)

Check out the Burton Rider Pack. It has compression straps on the sides that you can probably use for your boots. I have a Burton Day Hiker, which is pretty similar except for the side straps, and I like it a lot and use it everyday. Just buy it in neutral colors if you don't like the loud designs.


----------



## thtrussiankid01 (Aug 31, 2010)

nah im good with the designs but i have at most $60 to spend on a bag maybe $70 but no more.


----------



## EpicSnowPlow (Jan 1, 2011)

*Dakine Mission*

I use the Dakine Mission bag. It has straps for your board and I bet you could figure out a way to hang your boot off the belt strap. I have the bag and I love it. Great for school cause it has a laptop sleeve pencil pockets and its roomy. Great for snowboarding cause like I said it got the belt strap and vertical board straps. Also it cost around the $60-$70 range.

**Almost forgot it has a sweet Goggle pocket but it is kinda hard to get to when you have the bag on**


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I have a Dakine Heli Pro and I love it. It's got both vertical and horizontal board carry, and I can guarantee that you could use the straps on the bag to carry some boots. Mine also has a laptop sleeve in it so it's functional for a school setting as well. I picked mine up cheap from Sierra (trusnow) last year in the spring. It was well under the $60-70 range you're looking at.


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

DaKine has what you're looking for...


----------



## thtrussiankid01 (Aug 31, 2010)

so i decided to get the dakine heli pro. Seems like a good bag and it looks like i should be able to attach my boots to it. ordered it for $55 from altrec feel pretty good about it, cant wait to get it.


----------

